# Prestone De-Icer?



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Found my local AutoZone carries this. $3.99 a gallon. According to the MSDS, it's 30-60% meth, the rest water, with a little bit of ethylene. Anyone running this? Reason I ask, is everyone says to not use anything besides blue fluid; this is yellow, but the MSDS shows no other "bad" ingredients, so I'd assume it's safe. Thoughts? If it's safe, I'll probably run it 24/7, as that's a good deal for some pre-mixed W/M 

Product Link
MSDS Link


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

that's $$$ for WW fluid. My fluid of choice is 33% meth and is $1.69/gal.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Also, ethylene is a surfactant and detergent. I'd avoid it.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

More googling shows it also has something else in it (not sure of the name right now), but others have used it with no problems and some have had problems. So I'm avoiding it. Here in central FL, there is no - 20 washer fluid, so guess I'll have to find some pure methanol somewhere

Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

RadRacer513 said:


> More googling shows it also has something else in it (not sure of the name right now), but others have used it with no problems and some have had problems. So I'm avoiding it. Here in central FL, there is no - 20 washer fluid, so guess I'll have to find some pure methanol somewhere
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


I live in central florida... there is -20F fluid... look at target, its called SPLASH -20F WW Fluid. i have found some at every target ive ever stopped at in the last 3 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

What i had worked out mathmatically was 1bottle of advance auto washer fluid (30ish% meth) plus 4bottles of HEET (Yellow bottle) which ends up being a total of 180oz of fluid or roughly 18oz/$ or roughly $7.11 per gallon


I had gotten an even better deal by buying the 3x 4pack (only needed 10bottles) of HEET from walmart for just under $5 if i remember correctly and a gallon of DISTILLED water for $1.

Mixed it all in a 3gal gas jug i kept in the trunk :laugh:


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

yeah, keep an eye out for HEET deals. I scored $1/bottle, so I bought 24. It was a couple years ago from pepboys. I still have some floating in my boxes, which I use Devil's Brew with 2 bottles of heet.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Krieger said:


> look at target, its called SPLASH -20F WW Fluid.


The truth. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I get pure methanol locally for $2.30/gal and i get 5 gallons....then 5 gallons of distilled water at $1 each and im at 10 gallons of juice at a cost of $1.65/gal


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...ap?ck=Search_N0445_-1_4440&pt=N0445&ppt=C0213

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...her-fluid/_/N-25ro?itemIdentifier=690800_0_0_

Should be able to order from either.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ocshaman said:


> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...her-fluid/_/N-25ro?itemIdentifier=690800_0_0_
> 
> Should be able to order from either.


But again, store/geographical dependent. If you enter most zip codes for central FL you will see that the item is not available.


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> But again, store/geographical dependent. If you enter most zip codes for central FL you will see that the item is not available.


What auto part stores are in your area. SHouldn't be too hard to hop on their site and search washer fluid.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

you want to skip anything with glycol in it. water, methanol and dye is all you want in it. The mixes vary by region, but up here I buy walmart's supertech fluid, and it's 42% methanol by volume according to my hydrometer


----------

